

 Ask HN: Is this worth building? - HiroProtaganist
http://threadloop.com

======
HiroProtaganist
I have been working off and on on this for a couple months, and I think one
last push over the next month should get it done. Is this just a novelty? I
will have a bunch of out of pocket costs, namely initial inventory, and
testing which designs sell if any, (how's my service? vs Do you think I am
cute). Anyone have any suggestions on things, other than that landing
page...its not great, I know.

------
willt
Why can't I just print my own t-shirt with my existing number?

Women are protective of their numbers and don't go around texting total
strangers.

Women won't wear the shirt, and I wouldn't text someone wearing them.
Desperate much?

How about, "Do you think I'm cute? Come talk to me"

------
humbyvaldes
Do a test. Invite a few friends for a "social experiment" to a bar or party
and let them wear a couple test shirts. Forward the info to yourself and see
if people use it. Do this a few times and you'll have your answer.

~~~
HiroProtaganist
That is on the list, I am at the point where I can do that, and may do so next
week; but say I get a bunch of people texting in (I am not so much worried
about people texting the shirt honestly, I am fairly confident they will),
what can assumptions can I make? Or is this a matter of "if people have fun
with it, run with it?"

------
mrwnmonm
why i would like to text someone i don't know?

~~~
HiroProtaganist
I am not sure. I definitely think that restaurants/bars would like the idea;
but I am not sure about consumers (hence the thread). I am pretty sure spring
breakers etc, would like it, but I may be too far removed from that
demographic (I am 31).

~~~
mrwnmonm
yeah, i got it now, i think it will work this way.

~~~
HiroProtaganist
Did you have a tough time "getting" it on the initial look? My conversations
with people have been:

me: check this out

person: its funny, but why would I want my number on a teeshirt?

me: well, its not really yours, it's an anonymous phone number you can forward
to your cell, email, or set an auto-responder

person: OOOOHHH, thats pretty cool!

me: would you pay for it?

person: hrm..I am not sure, but I could see it becoming "a thing"

me: perplexed on whether to invest time and money into this.

~~~
mrwnmonm
i got the idea, but i didn't know who might use it

